# Got my 2011 GTR last night



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Having previously owned a 911 turbo, M3 Cab and M5 - I ignored my wifes pleading and got myself a 3k miles latest version GTR black edition. Findings so far...

1. my wife actually quite likes the car in the flesh - she hated it in the pictures and said she would NEVER get in it. She told me last night she might not only get in it but drive it!

2. I seem to have become an overnight hero in my local village - especially with teenage boys who seemingly drool as I drive by

3. I bought the car without ever driving one or even seeing one close up - the performance is mind bending and I think it looks the business in black

4. the car is quieter than I expected although I'm not dissapointed enough to buy an after market exhaust system (I personally don't like mods but might change my mind)

5. I paid £60k for the car through a main dealer which means the first owner lost £17-20k in one year based on trade value. Ouch! 

As I discover the car, some questions arise:

1. with only 3k miles and the rest of the car totally mint - the steering wheel gear paddles look shockingly bad. They seem to be plastic coated and the coating is coming off. Is this common place?

2. On a track... how do you achieve maximum pull away performance without launch control? I read somewhere that LC is no longer available on the current car - although I may have got this wrong

Overall, I am blown away by the car. I thought my 911 turbo was quick but the GTR takes the turbo, asks it to bend over and touch its toes, brings out a large paddle and spanks it into oblivion! I'm 38 years old and feel like 17 again!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTRVirgin said:


> As I discover the car, some questions arise:
> 
> 1. with only 3k miles and the rest of the car totally mint - the steering wheel gear paddles look shockingly bad. They seem to be plastic coated and the coating is coming off. Is this common place?
> 
> 2. On a track... how do you achieve maximum pull away performance without launch control? I read somewhere that LC is no longer available on the current car - although I may have got this wrong


1. Yes, they are the new and improved paddles over the MY10 version. On the whole the car is improved in most ways. Other than those paddles, which are worse.

2. It's a MY11, so it has warranty covered launch control.
Stick all three toggle switches in R mode and head for the hills! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks CT17! One other thing, my car has a Cobra Cat 5 tracker with remote engine cut out. I was driving back from the dealer yesterday and the sat nav warned me of approaching speed cameras. I've yet to sort out the Cobra subscription but wondered if the camera warning came with the cobra install or the standard sat nav unit. Might sound a stupid question but I was thrown as the warning was in the regular sat nav voice which I wasn't expecting. Either way, I was impressed!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I believe I know which car you bought and depending on if I am right, the original owner lost about £20k on the trade in!

The cobra system is nothing to do with cameras, that's part of the nav. I decided not to bother with the subscription as it cost more than the saving on my insurance!

The launch control is new to the 2011 and is warranted. The previous cars only had a rev limit not launch control. Your car monitors and controls wheel slip whilst launching to get the fastest acceleration.

The paddles on the 11 are raw magnesium. They are uncoated and appear to be discoloured. I just bought a brand new car and was about to complain but they are all like that.


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for that. Do you mean you didn't bother with subscription for cobra/tracker or nav? Do you have to subscribe to a sat nav service to get the camera alerts?? I notice the camera alerts were off in certain cases i.e. no camera existed. I assume the nav pulls down speed camera locations from somewhere? Apologies for the stupid questions as I haven't had time to read the massive manuals. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

The other thing I discovered is that in manual gear change, the upshift happens automatically if you don't change up before the limiter. I found this out when I first floored it in second gear - before I could think about changing up I had already gone through second. It was all a blur to be honest but I'm pretty sure the car changed up on its own even though I was in manual. In my old M3 SMG II, the engine would bounce off the limiter until you changed up... or crashed!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

if you put the gearbox in R mode, it will not change on its own.

There is no subscription for nav. It doesn't pull info from the satellites, the camera locations are simply stored on the nav disk that came with the car and will not change.


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for those helpful comments - I'm not a big manual reader so you've saved me a lot of time. I hope my car is still on the drive when I get home from work as I haven't been able to clear out my garage yet - my weekend job!

Btw - I took 2 of my daughters out in it last night and when I floored it in second, the 11 year old literally screamed with fear and the 6 year old couldn't stop laughing!!

I'll let you all know how my wife reacts when she gets a passenger ride...


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Got my wife in the car on Sunday for the first time. It was all going so well until we stopped for icecream at the seaside. I parked outside the shop with my 2 daughters in the back whilst the wife nipped in for a few cones/oysters. As my wife was heading back to the car laiden with ices, a couple passing by commented "looks like a drug dealers car"! Not the best comment for a woman to hear when she is struggling to like the car anyway. Oh well!

And another thing... I ground out the front splitter on the way home. [email protected]@ed off beyond belief!!! I guess this won't be the last time but it spoiled my day!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had silly drug dealer quips before, but only on black 4x4s like the Range Rover.

Unusual for a GT-R though. They generally only get a positive response, unless there was a bit of the green eyed monster there.


----------



## Mather21 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree! Any experience with grounding the front splitter? Do you recommend repair or is it not worth it as it happens so often?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats. I bought a 3100 mile MY11 but paid a bit less 

Very similar experiences to you. Mine came with stage 1 already on and it's bonkers. I never test drove one but I rarely do

Last Car was a 642bhp E92 M3 and this GTR is STILL bonkers!! Tried the LC for the first time with my 18 yr old daughter and she screamed like a 2yr old!!

My wife loves it!! First car she likes!


----------

